

Firefighters watch as home burns to the ground - folz
http://www.wpsdlocal6.com/news/local/Firefighters-watch-as-home-burns-to-the-ground-104052668.html

======
dthorne
> "I thought they'd come out and put it out, even if you hadn't paid your $75"

Sympathy suitably tempered. I don't want to see anyone's house burned to the
ground... but if it's going to happen to someone, I'd rather it be the guy who
was knowingly freeloading than someone who was paying their way.

------
b0o
that is screwed up.

~~~
melling
I'm guessing that if the fire department put out the fire then only people
who's houses catch fire will pay. This probably won't generate enough revenue.

